# Kangertech Subox Mini-C Starter Kit in ROSE GOLD



## Rayyan (1/12/16)

Hi does anyone have stock of this item: Kangertech Subox Mini-C Starter Kit in ROSE GOLD. Must be in Rose Gold (for the Fiancé)

Thanks in advance
Regards
Ray


----------



## Rayyan (2/12/16)

Rayyan said:


> Hi does anyone have stock of this item: Kangertech Subox Mini-C Starter Kit in ROSE GOLD. Must be in Rose Gold (for the Fiancé)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Ray


Bump


----------



## Stosta (2/12/16)

I have to be honest I don't remember seeing these anywhere locally, I think you might be out of luck on this one @Rayyan


----------



## Rayyan (2/12/16)

Rh


Stosta said:


> I have to be honest I don't remember seeing these anywhere locally, I think you might be out of luck on this one @Rayyan



Thanks buddy. The search continues...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (2/12/16)

@Vapers Corner has it listed as out of stock. Haven't seen it on any other local sites. Perhaps u can check if them if they have any incoming.


----------

